# ONR Convert (almost!)



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Bought an 8oz/236ml bottle last week, out of curiosity as much as anything else. I've drivelled on so I'll put up here that I think it's brilliant and, with a bit of time reading and trusting/embracing the product and technique I fail to see how anyone couldn't get on with it!

Sister had her car washed last week, but the bonnet had been bird-bombed since then so decided I could have a quick/safe trial on it whilst the rest of the car was clean. Spent a fair bit of time reading the guide in the (brilliant) sticky at the top of the Eco-forum.

I used;
- Grout (B&Q Tiling) Sponge
- 1 capful in a 1.5l hand pump spray bottle for pre-soak
- 4 capfuls into 10l water (1BM)

Technique as per the other thread.

And it was marvellous! The pre-soak (left for a minute or so) broke the bird crap down to mush and it all but fell off the car as I squeezed solution from the sponge and moved it down the bonnet. The solution itself pretty much sheeted all of itself off the panel and by the time I finished then popped inside to pick up my drying towel, there was hardly any liquid left on.

There was no streaking or greasy film left on the bonnet. It was just clean and dry. After that I applied a coating of Tripple and it looked spot on!

Ended up doing one of our friends cars (dark grey Pug 308) and got round the whole car in about 30mins. The car was pretty dirty (she said it hadn't been washed since about March/April) but again it went without a hitch. A quick coat of Tripple & Revive on the plastics and she was chuffed to bits with the finish.

Came out this morning and the birds had been at Sisters car (dark blue e90) again :lol: so I decided to ONR the whole lot. Followed with my other halves metallic black 1-series (hadn't been washed since 6th May) which I topped off with a coat of Red Mist Tropical. This is one I was most worried out as I black-holed/Natty'sed it when I last did it so if the ONR was going to scratch/marr the paint, it was going to stick out like a sore thumb!

I finished the car and had a good walk/spy round it and I can't see any damage at all that's been inflicted by the ONR :thumb: but she does again have a super sparkly car! I think I still need a bit of practice to get my technique down, there was a few dirty spots on my drying towel at the end, but I'm sure I'll get there 

*For the 2 cars this morning (e90 3-series & 1-series) I used 2 10l buckets, one for each car, and at the end one bucket still had about 5l left in and the other about 4l. So that's 11l for 2 decent sized cars and it took me less than 80mins to do them (incl. no lsp on 3-Series. Glass, wheels & DJ RMT on 1-series)*.

After 3 cars, I've still got this much of the bottle left. Think I'll get a bigger bottle next time!


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Glad you liked it but why the "almost" convert


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

m1pui said:


> - 1 capful in a 1.5l hand pump spray bottle for pre-soak
> - 4 capfuls into 10l water (1BM)


that the correct way round

thought it as a spray on was 1 cap to 500ml in the sprayer and 1 to five litre in the bucket?


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

lowejackson said:


> Glad you liked it but why the "almost" convert


I think once I get used to it and the technique down I'll be totally won over. But as people say it also is very alien after reading/learning all the correct foaming & 2BM techniques so I still feel quite apprehensive and my heart ends up in my mouth every time you feel/hear something through the sponge 



andy monty said:


> that the correct way round
> 
> thought it as a spray on was 1 cap to 500ml in the sprayer and 1 to five litre in the bucket?


I read it as 2 caps/5l. Think perhaps I might print out the guide and have another read of it :lol:. If I've doubled the dosage then I know for next time but either way, my findings are as said and I found no problems at all with the mix I used.

I don't remember seeing a size of bottle, but I've not seen a 500ml hand-pump bottle and 1.25/1.5l bottles are the smallest I've seen so assumed tht was the ones! Unless its mean a squirty/detailer style bottle 

EDIT:
My bucket mix was right, apparently where I live, Sunderland, is a hard water area but I should've gone for 2-3 caps in my pre-spray bottle.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Thank you for a great write-up, for me perhaps it is about the concept, if the ONR process has less contact time with equal performance to my 2Bm overall, then all the better for it in the future, my own perception that it might create more problems is just that initial unfounded apprehension, where as you say the reality of those final results are beneficial.

Consistency does take time together with technique, your project has helped me overcome some of those similar misgivings, I do have a small sample, together with your post has enabled me to take one step nearer to an initial attempt.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

I think one of the main difficulty is adapting to using a sponge again! The areas that I've been leaving dirt are the fiddly/intricate bits that, with a mitt and drying towel, you can easily get into and around by bending your hand and use your finger tips to get in tight.

Places like;
- Around the base of ariel.
- Gap between door & door mirror.
- Sharp contours in front/rear bumpers/side skirts.

So it's not like the product isn't cleaning and leaving patches of dirt over panels. 

I'm gonna have a rake through my boxes in the garage and may try a mitt next time if I can find an old or spare one. Could possibly even just pick up a pack of noodle/MF mitts from Asda and Costco and give them a whirl.


----------



## Lazy-Moose (Sep 7, 2011)

1 capful in 500ml spray bottle is perfect QD ratio, as specified by Optimum. You wanna get in the habit of spraying a bit of this while drying and you will find the shine levels increase significantly! 4 capfuls in your bucket sounds an awful lot, I only use 1 capful.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

I wouldn't be adverse to trying different ratios, but I took my cues from the ONR guide on here and I have to say that 4 caps/10litres didn't cause any problems with my wash. 

Perhaps you're in a softer water area where you can get away with a considerably less.

Also, my spray bottle that I used is 1.5L so might need a little more in. I was also using Red Mist Tropical after drying and got a brilliant shine/top up from it


----------

